# March Shop Update: Violets and Aquamarine Birthstone!



## Justin (Mar 1, 2019)

*March Shop Update
Returning Common Violets and Aquamarine Birthstone!*
​Hey everyone! Spring is finally here on the forums and as promised during the last Flower Week, the common Violet flower collectibles are now returning to the Shop! Pansy collectibles will return later in the future.


*Added:*

Purple Violet - 39 Bells, through April 30th
White Violet - 39 Bells, through April 30th
Yellow Violet - 39 Bells, through April 30th
March Birthstone (Aquamarine) - 299 Bells, through March 31st
*Removed:*

February Birthstone (Amethyst)
















And be sure to stay tuned for a small event later in the month!


----------



## Heyden (Mar 1, 2019)

Cool another event, we being fed!!


----------



## Nougat (Mar 1, 2019)

Oh yay, another event! So exciting. I'll be happy to join. 
Also love Leif in the banner, one of my faves in the game <3


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 1, 2019)

I had been waiting for the March birthstone to appear, so I definitely went and bought one already. 
An event sounds cool too, I'm looking forward to seeing how it'll be like.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice, another event. Hope it has something to do with Pokemon, since Gen 8 got announced.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 1, 2019)

Yas another event


----------



## LilD (Mar 1, 2019)

Looking forward to the mini event


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2019)

Yay, my favorite season!  Love the appearance of the forum during this time.

Also looking forward to the event!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2019)

Neat; looking forward to it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 1, 2019)

Yay, more flower collectibles! Also I can't wait for the event, hopefully it's an Easter one!!


----------



## Amilee (Mar 1, 2019)

yaay! im excited :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yay, more flower collectibles! Also I can't wait for the event, hopefully it's an Easter one!!



You might have to wait until April for that. It’s on the 21st.

And I wonder when will applications open for the first time since 2016.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 1, 2019)

Yay! So excited! Seeing Leif when I logged on made me really happy!


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2019)

Yes, another event is wonderful but have you ever tried reading the bible?


----------



## LaFra (Mar 1, 2019)

I really like the violetes 

I hope to see the blue one too.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 1, 2019)

Loving the new banner!


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 1, 2019)

Aw man, when you line up the violettes like that they look pretty, now I want to buy some :*)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 2, 2019)

We should have another pokemon event for the new pokemon sword and shield games

- - - Post Merge - - -

also btw l thought its time to have the tree to turn into a blossom tree


----------



## Nougat (Mar 2, 2019)

Eclipsa said:


> Nice, another event. Hope it has something to do with Pokemon, since Gen 8 got announced.





NightmareSilver said:


> We should have another pokemon event for the new pokemon sword and shield games



Ohhh that would be so cool!


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> also btw l thought its time to have the tree to turn into a blossom tree



I think that's April?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And omg I'd love another Pokemon event, I had fun the last one!


----------



## Nougat (Mar 4, 2019)

Since I'm already going a little crazy from the Festivale music in my town.. and now that Pave's in the banner.. I'm secretly hoping that small next event will actually already be happening today and have something to do with feathers..  A girl can dream!


----------



## mogyay (Mar 4, 2019)

pave's nice n all, but i miss my main boy leif : (


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 4, 2019)

Yay! More flowers!!! Thx guys!


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 6, 2019)

Oh cool flowers, P.S im the 37,000 post!! to this sub forum


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 7, 2019)

I take it the pansies will come possibly after April 30th?

I have a line up in mind but I also need some cosmos.


----------

